# Virtualbox-ose-5.2.34_4 build fails



## ashmodei (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I run into an issue with building virtualbox port. It seems like something wrong with VboxDbgConsole and(or) QT, but DEBUG option is off.
I can't figure out how to solve the issue and googling didn't help.
I've attached the log chunk where errors appear.
System: FreeBSD 12.1, KDE5.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 3, 2020)

It seems emulators/virtualbox-ose fails to build at a particular place:

- Failed to build on FreeBSD poudriere beefy:




__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org
				




Log:


			http://beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org/data/121amd64-default/537518/logs/errors/virtualbox-ose-5.2.34_4.log
		


- Build fail bug reported ( patch available ): PR 246910 

Please check you build log if it has a `if (soap_socket_errno(soap.master) == SOAP_EINTR)` reference.


----------



## ashmodei (Jun 4, 2020)

I figured this out. In my case, I messed up ports and packages so that led to the errors I attached. (True newbie mistake, yes).
After rebuilding qt5 related packages I got `if (soap_socket_errno(soap.master) == SOAP_EINTR)` line (and broken KDE for sure).
As the patch is available I think the next steps will go OK.

Thank you, T-Daemon.


----------

